# estação meteorológica da met



## Pedro L. (9 Jan 2011 às 18:23)

boas pessoal, ando a navegar neste mundo da estações da meteo à pouco tempo, mas já à 5 anos que tou a par da meteorologia sendo praticante de kitesurf preciso de pelo menos tar a par do vento e das chuvas, no verão dos térmicos.
mas tenho um a estação do lidl para "brincar um pouco" montada em casa.
Não me vai dar o vento certo no litoral, mas sei que se por exemplo se tenho Este de manhã aqui com rajadas nos 10 a 12 nós sei que tá lestada na praia, se tá Nw tipo 9 a 10 nós na praia tb terei sempre mais uns 12 a 15 nós e etc.
Até hoje tenho me ligado pelo senso comum e da experiênçia, olhar para as nuvens, webcams nas praias etc.
Mas ter uma estção meteo em casa é engraçado e estou a gostar.
um colega mostrou-me uma que tem na arrecadação, que lhe deram, mas que nunca a utilizou. e eu pedi-lhe se podia ver.
mando as fotos da estação, sei que é um calhamaço do caaças e que é mais indicada em medições no terreno e para se deslocar para vários sitios.
mas daria para adpatar aqui por casa à minha maneira.
o que me têm a dizer disto:
opiniões


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Pedro L., eu até ao momento apenas encontrei este link onde se indicam algumas das características dessa estação meteorológica.

Isso é profissional e deve valer uma fortuna. Não sei é tens o software para a colocar a debitar dados como tu pretendes...

http://www.isasensing.com/documentation/AtmisLoggers.pdf


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 01:23)

Pedro L. disse:


> o que me têm a dizer disto:
> opiniões



Terá certamente alguns anos de idade, arrisco em quase 10, mas parece ser uma excelente estação. Desconhecia completamente a marca, mas parece ter uma patente de anemómetros bastante parecida à da Davis, com excepção da base de fixação.


----------



## Pedro L. (10 Jan 2011 às 01:39)

pois, se calhare vou ficar de lado em relação a estestação, tem lá os cabos, ms softwares e o resto, fico depois a penantes. não vou arriscar.
à melhores e mais pequenas, de qualquer das maneiras, também é uma grande estação para se ter dentro de casa.
obrigado pelas vossas dicas.


----------



## amando96 (10 Jan 2011 às 13:47)

Tentaste googlar pelo software? se tivere sorte encontras, precisas é de um PC mais velhote para a ligar.


----------



## Pedro L. (11 Jan 2011 às 00:47)

pois, nem sequer vou mais levar o assunto.
só pelas fichas que tinha para ligação, é mesmo de pc´s antigos, nada de usbs.


----------

